# Los Angeles (OC Boarder) Want some help with project (someone retired would be great)



## Woody guy (Sep 26, 2015)

I work on Woody's and I have a project and need someone who likes bending and jigging wood, I am open to any hardwood that you like working with. I know what I want so please contact me and I can send samples of what I am looking for (not a one time gig) would like to have a long term relationship with someone. I do all finish work, so this is just to have someone do the bending and forming of small pieces.

thank you


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

What are "Woody's"?


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

mengtian said:


> What are "Woody's"?


 Woody's are those "wood-sided beach goer-surfer-type" cars. Typically station wagons from the late 1940's to the mid 60's.


----------



## Woody guy (Sep 26, 2015)

The task is shaping wood (small pieces) forming them around old 1940 fenders for automobile's. Once the jig is formed I will need the same piece over and over again. 

Thank you


----------

